
The Best Way to Save People from Suicide - laurex
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/how-to-help-someone-who-is-suicidal
======
fokov
[Off topic] My god has web design totally crapped the bed. The amount of
scrolling I had to do just to get words and then ... get to the point...

------
peterburkimsher
tl;dr - Send text messages.

My personal opinion: don't ask "What happened?" That focuses on the problem.
Say "Are you OK? What can I do for you?"

If someone replies with more than "fine", they trust you. (This is also a good
way to find out how close a friend thinks you are).

I've started asking for help (see my past comments), but received a lot of
criticism. I don't know what else to try, though. I'm not trying to complain
that life fell apart, I just want to rebuild it, but I don't know where I'm
welcome.

